# Browsing channels with WW and came across The Notebook



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

It has been a favorite of ours since it came out. The weirdest thing happened though. She still loves it. I now hate it. I hadn't seen it again since everything went down. Now all I see is a woman who fell in love with a man and accepted his proposal of marriage and then cheated on him with her ex, left him, and ran off with the ex. Funny how life's events can change your perspective of things. What kind of pisses me off is that WW didn't see what I saw. Hmmm


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband never understands why some shows trigger me now whereas they never did before. One example is the TV series Vikings. LOVED it, right up until Ragnar goes off and copulates with the princess, thereby cheating on Lagertha. I had a meltdown about it, blamed him, got over it, now all is good  But he just doesn't get it.

I think you have to be cheated on to get stuff like that.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Because her first love and according to the author the only love she had was for Noah. Allie's mother prevented her from reading Noah's letters, theirs was a love with no closure and that was what allie was looking for...closure with Noah but the bond was was too strong, even for the new man in her life. let's face it lucus, if you look at any movie on Hallmark channel, its the same formula over and over again....boy meets girl, girl remembers boy and when new boy comes into view she still can not forget old boy until one day when they both pull their heads out of their asses and they realize that they we always in love with each other regardless of the mayhem they caused along the way...or some variation of it. Most women want romance and they want that romance never to stop, never to end. unfortunately events, work, bad habits starts to kill the romance. But they never stop wanting romance, so many live with it vicariously through movies and books


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Xenote said:


> Because her first love and according to the author the only love she had was for Noah. Allie's mother prevented her from reading Noah's letters, theirs was a love with no closure and that was what allie was looking for...closure with Noah but the bond was was too strong, even for the new man in her life. let's face it lucus, if you look at any movie on Hallmark channel, its the same formula over and over again....boy meets girl, girl remembers boy and when new boy comes into view she still can not forget old boy until one day when they both pull their heads out of their asses and they realize that they we always in love with each other regardless of the mayhem they caused along the way...or some variation of it. Most women want romance and they want that romance never to stop, never to end. unfortunately events, work, bad habits starts to kill the romance. But they never stop wanting romance, so many live with it vicariously through movies and books




And it's the same reason Frank Zappa sang "Titties and Beer" - that's all men want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LucasJackson said:


> It has been a favorite of ours since it came out. The weirdest thing happened though. She still loves it. I now hate it. I hadn't seen it again since everything went down. Now all I see is a woman who fell in love with a man and accepted his proposal of marriage and then cheated on him with her ex, left him, and ran off with the ex. Funny how life's events can change your perspective of things. What kind of pisses me off is that WW didn't see what I saw. Hmmm


Now watch "Unfaithful".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, ditto on Dr. Zhivago. I can't stand that movie anymore.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Now watch "Unfaithful".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've always thought the WW was scum in that one. It hits home because her BS was not a bad husband. He was a good husband whose wife decided to destroy their lives just for the hell of it. I do LOVE the scene where he crushes OM's skull. Is that wrong?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LucasJackson said:


> I've always thought the WW was scum in that one. It hits home because her BS was not a bad husband. He was a good husband whose wife decided to destroy their lives just for the hell of it. I do LOVE the scene where he crushes OM's skull. Is that wrong?


If it is then we're wrong together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LucasJackson said:


> I've always thought the WW was scum in that one. It hits home because her BS was not a bad husband. He was a good husband whose wife decided to destroy their lives just for the hell of it. I do LOVE the scene where he crushes OM's skull. Is that wrong?


As the snow globe wasn't injured, that's probably OK.


----------



## switcher (Sep 19, 2016)

It's ok for a person's skull to be crushed because they had sex with a married person?


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I hate movies or tv shows with infidelity anymore. They don't seem to bother j but they bother me. 

He watches Power. One of the main characters cheated with another woman and is now back with his wife but the OW is a huge part of the story. 

I don't get how he watches it but he loves it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

LucasJackson said:


> I've always thought the WW was scum in that one. It hits home because her BS was not a bad husband. He was a good husband whose wife decided to destroy their lives just for the hell of it. I do LOVE the scene where he crushes OM's skull. Is that wrong?


I disliked _Unfaithful_ for a long time, but then I went back and watched it again and even though it is triggering, I have to give kudos to Adrian Lynne for being one of the few movie makers to really show the devastation that infidelity can cause. It also very clearly shows how adultery can hit a relatively healthy and loving marriage, when one partner lets the boundaries fall and decides to give into lust. Connie wasn't unhappy in her marriage to Edward. She had a nice house, beautiful son and she and her husband seemed to have a good relationship. Lynne played with these same themes in _Fatal Attraction_ a few years prior. 

Good ole *lust*...:wink2: That French boy was just too hunky and too smooth for her to resist. 

We don't give lust much credit anymore, but I personally think it is the one of the biggest motivators in adultery.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

I find some songs are triggers for me...I hate "lips of an angel" by hinder and Adels "someone like you" 
Both make me feel sick when I hear them.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

citygirl4344 said:


> I find some songs are triggers for me...I hate "lips of an angel" by hinder and Adels "someone like you"
> Both make me feel sick when I hear them.
> 
> 
> ...


I never could tell...On "Someone Like You" is she singing to her jilted boyfriend/husband or the man she cheated with?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> I never could tell...On "Someone Like You" is she singing to her jilted boyfriend/husband or the man she cheated with?




I always thought it was the man she cheated with...but it's hard to tell.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

With so many people being cheated on, I often wonder if the tv shows and movies that are centered on infidelity theme get cancelled early due to boycott by those viewers.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

becareful2 said:


> With so many people being cheated on, I often wonder if the tv shows and movies that are centered on infidelity theme get cancelled early due to boycott by those viewers.


Didn't _Swingtown_ only have one season? I think it got cancelled because of dwindling ratings. I never watched it but I remember seeing something on one of those entertainment news shows about it getting the axe.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

citygirl4344 said:


> I find some songs are triggers for me...I hate "lips of an angel" by hinder and Adels "someone like you"
> Both make me feel sick when I hear them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Lips of an angel... Fvcking hate that song. I cant hear it. If it comes on the radio, change it. I hate hate hate hate hate it!!!!!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

becareful2 said:


> With so many people being cheated on, I often wonder if the tv shows and movies that are centered on infidelity theme get cancelled early due to boycott by those viewers.


Doubt it. Scandal is still going strong. I tried watching this show, but just couldn't do it.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

LucasJackson said:


> It has been a favorite of ours since it came out. The weirdest thing happened though. She still loves it. I now hate it. I hadn't seen it again since everything went down. Now all I see is a woman who fell in love with a man and accepted his proposal of marriage and then cheated on him with her ex, left him, and ran off with the ex. Funny how life's events can change your perspective of things. What kind of pisses me off is that WW didn't see what I saw. Hmmm


Women romanticize that horsesh1t. Don't think for a minute that she still doesn't find it attractive. My wife know there is.a certain song that 'triggers' me and she will avoid it around me.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Lucas,

You wrote, *Funny how life's events can change your perspective of things. What kind of pisses me off is that WW didn't see what I saw. Hmmm *

Because to you there was nothing but pain in this experience, the definition of hell on earth.

To your WW there was for a time ecstasy, there was love and it lasted for a long time. An affair extends the heaven on earth phase often at the beginnings of ordinary relations for years. I have to believe in their deepest hearts it was for them a wonderful experience this is not what is polite to say and they won't say it. I think your WW feels some connection and it brings back memories of that time in her life and even sympathy and understanding for the fictional WW. 

You also wrote, * I do LOVE the scene where he crushes OM's skull. Is that wrong?*

Not at all I see scenes like that as blueprints, when I watched "no country for old men" I thought of offering OM-1 a similar deal, he gives me a confession...

Tamat


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

ne9907 said:


> Lips of an angel... Fvcking hate that song. I cant hear it. If it comes on the radio, change it. I hate hate hate hate hate it!!!!!


My daughter listens to a song by Gnash that hits too close to home for me and I make her change it every time:

I hate you I love you
I hate that I love you
Don't want to, but I can't put
Nobody else above you
I hate you I love you
I hate that I want you
You want her, you need her
And I'll never be her

All alone I watch you watch her
Like she's the only girl you've ever seen
You don't care you never did
You don't give a damn about me
Yeah all alone I watch you watch her
She's the only thing you've ever seen
How is it you'll never notice
That you are slowly killing me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nolight (Aug 20, 2016)

ne9907 said:


> Doubt it. Scandal is still going strong. I tried watching this show, but just couldn't do it.


I tried to watch scandals for the first 3 seasons but then i lost it when the president who had been cheated and flaunted the affair on his wife's face and repeatedly had said that he wanted divorce got angry and jealous when the wife finally cheated on him. What a crybaby


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

citygirl4344 said:


> I always thought it was the man she cheated with...but it's hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I didn't even realize it had anything to do with infidelity. I didn't get that from the lyrics. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Lucas, 

She still likes it because of a lack of empathy for you. You can not have remorse without empathy. What you have is a Stepford person. Is that good enough for you?


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Two things.

A TV series my wife and I watch together, there was an episode some months ago that was interesting. I cannot name the show because: A guest character has an affair and is murdered... and his name happens to the EXACT name of my WW' POSOM! I laughed a bit - but chuckled and wishful thinking inside a lot more.

Wife an I watch a series on Netflix that we both enjoy - before the affair and today as we're still catching up... even thou a few of the characters are CHEATING. It does bug us a bit, but we work through it. Its a comedy, its funny still. We talked about it with our MC. Part of the reason we still watch it, is that I don't want to have triggers about every little thing. That I can enjoy life and move on. But otherwise, I have a real-world perspective on infidelity and notice how the entertainment industry lives in it... promotes it... that its not such a big deal.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

But that scene at the end where James Garner briefly gets Gena Rowlands to remember, and they dance, and then she forgets again, and James Garner starts crying...

Somebody always cuttin' onions near me  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

